

Statistics: P values are just the tip of the iceberg - tokenadult
http://www.nature.com/news/statistics-p-values-are-just-the-tip-of-the-iceberg-1.17412

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463806)

